# Hiroshi Ikeda spring seminar at the Chicago Aikikai!



## Mike Hamer (Feb 28, 2007)

Hi all, I would like to know if anyone here plans on going to the Ikeda seminar this weekend in Chicago.  I know I am, and I cant wait!  Sleeping on the mats is going to be something new....


----------



## charyuop (Feb 28, 2007)

I won't, but I wonder if my Sensei is since he studied under him...
I just wish for once Ikeda Sensei or Saotome Sensei would have a seminar here in Oklahoma...hee hee, but that is just a dream.


----------



## Mike Hamer (Mar 6, 2007)

The seminar was a blast! Pics coming soon!


----------

